# Italian lakes - places not to miss



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Everyone
We are setting off in less than a month now for a 3 week trip. 
We know France quite well and have visited Lake Garda and Florence on previous trips to Italy. Although we don’t like to plan too much we do like to have some ideas of places we would like to go.
Our plan so far is finish work on Friday then hit the road. 
Eurotunnel just after midnight then get our heads down at the Cite Europe.
Day 1 is a motorway blast to Luzern for a couple of days at Camping International Lido to relax and get over the long drive of the first day. 
Then we want to tour into Italy around the lakes maybe moving each day but no more than an hour or two driving. 
We want to use Aires (or the Italian equivalent) as much as possible and we also have the Green Stop book. 
We like to stay as near to the water as possible and will use bikes to get around.
Can anyone suggest places to see or stay which we should put on out “places not to miss” list?
Thank you in advance 
JP


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

If you have time, look at our website. We have details of our Italy trip earlier this year (7 weeks) - and also GPS coordinates of everywhere we stayed (mainly wild/aires). We covered a few lakes, como, guarda, and a few smaller ones. 
HTH


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I would recommend you buy the Italian Guida Camper Aree di Sosta, available with MHF discount from Vicarious Books.

It is very straightforward to use , has very good maps of Italy and is set out so you can see all the aree on the map. Some of the prices have gone up this year - from 15 euros per night to 18 seems to be the "rule" but they still offer good value. Many campsites offer the Italian equivalent of the French Acceuil Camper rate and they are in the book.

If you've been to Garda you'll have visited Verona - ? If not then I'd recommend you do it by the normal service bus that passes many Garda campsite. It will take you all round the villages and give you an interesting insight into a slice of Italian life- especially if it is the school bus !

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I'd agree with Grizzly, get a copy of the Guida Camper, its quite expensive but doubles up as a good map as well.

Moving on from Luzern the next logical stop would be Lake Maggiore. I can recommend Cannobio beside the lake, a nice little sosta there and if you visit at the weekend there is a cracking market in a beautiful location next to the lake. The sosta itself is beside the River Cannobio on the outskirts of the town.

>Cannobio Sosta<

Moving down the lake there is a free sosta at Verbania with an excellent M/home servicing point, not particularly picturesque (in fact its just a car park really!), but convenient for the town nonetheless.

>Verbania Sosta<

Theres a few photos of these sosta's and a few others in my >Sardinia Blog<

Pete


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the advice so far please keep it coming.

HTH - I have had a quick look at your site and will reaqd it throughly later.

Grizzly - I have just ordered the book (with my 5% mhf discount) Thanks.

Pete - I have read a bit about Lake Maggiore and it will be our first Italian lake.

JP


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

:lol: 

HTH = Hope This Helps.

Not my name


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Doh!


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

JP said:


> Thanks for the advice so far please keep it coming.
> 
> HTH - I have had a quick look at your site and will reaqd it throughly later.
> 
> ...


At lake Maggiore there is a stopover in a carpark behind the supermarket. It has toilets and water and is just around the corner from the Police station.It is tolerated and the police do call in during the night.You can't use it on Sundays though.
It is close to the established sites on the lakeside,just along Via Garibaldi out of town.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Misss*

Hello,

Lake Annecy Haute Savoir France en-Route.

Trev


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Trev
We have been to Annecy twice before staying on the old and new Aire. I must agree this is a place not to miss but this time I think we will concentrate on Italy.
Thanks
James


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Not the lakes exactly but you asked for unmissable places and this is close....

The Cinque Terre coast:

Here

Guida Camper gives several aree along the coast that are near enough to the railway line - or a good campsite in the MHF database is La Sfinge at Deiva Marina where I think they do an Acceuil price.

Take the train to Riomaggiore and walk along the coast back to Monterosa. If you get tired / chicken out along the way then you catch the train back to base.

Magnificent walking- and this from a non-enthusiast of the sport.

G


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the recommendation about the Guida Camper book. 
It arrived this morning, had a quick flick through and it looks great. 
JP


----------

